# Daten von einem OPC Server in Excel Tabelle exportieren?



## nate (16 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Weiß jemand, wie man die Items aus einem OPC Server in eine Excel Tabelle exportieren kann?

Danke!


----------



## logo78 (16 Februar 2010)

Der OPC-Server speichert die Daten ja nicht, er stellt nur die SchnittStelle bereit.
Darum brauchst du einen OPC-Clienten, der dann mithilfe vom OPC-Server (Source) die Daten in deine Excel-Tabelle (Target) hineinschreibt. 
Allerdings sollte man lt. Siemens Beschreibung lieber eine CSV als Target nehmen, da das Schreiben in Excel Tabelle teilweise um ein zehnfaches langsamer wäre.

Als Client würde sich der *DataLogger *von Softwaretoolbox oder der *IndustrialDatabridge *von Siemens anbieten.

Oder du baust dir es mit *libnodave *selber zusammen.

Suche mal im Forum, diese Themen sind mehrfach durchgekaut worden


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Februar 2010)

... wenn der OPC-Server auf deinem System läuft (aktiv ist), dann solltest du die Elemente in Excel direkt verwenden können (=Servername|Variablenname oder so ähnlich) .

Gruß
LL


----------



## nate (16 Februar 2010)

Danke schön!


----------



## RobiHerb (16 Februar 2010)

*Dde ?*



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... wenn der OPC-Server auf deinem System läuft (aktiv ist), dann solltest du die Elemente in Excel direkt verwenden können (=Servername|Variablenname oder so ähnlich) .
> 
> Gruß
> LL



Das ist der DDE (Dynamic Data Exchange) Weg soweit ich verstehe, extrem lahm aus meiner Erfahrung. Wenn man loggen möchte, dann muss auch im Excel File ein Visual Basic Programm laufen.

Ich verwende Libnodave und NPOI Library. Der Themenstarter kann mich per PN kontaktieren.


----------



## ErazorVIP (10 Februar 2011)

Kannst du das eventuell noch etwas genauer beschreiben???

lg




Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... wenn der OPC-Server auf deinem System läuft (aktiv ist), dann solltest du die Elemente in Excel direkt verwenden können (=Servername|Variablenname oder so ähnlich) .
> 
> Gruß
> LL


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Februar 2011)

da gab es eigentlich nichts mehr zu ergänzen ...
Du schreibst in die Excel-Zelle das hinein. Servername und Variablen-Name sind hier Platzhalter für die von dir verwendeten Bezeichnungen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Dr. OPC (16 Februar 2011)

Um Daten von einem OPC Server in Excel zu exportieren brauchst du einen OPC-Client. Dieser OPC Client kann im Excel enthalten sein (VBA). Es ist ein kleines Visual Basic Programm (ca. 1 Seite Code) das über die automation.dll auf den Server zugreift und schon läuft das. Beispiele gibt es hier im Forum haufenweise.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist ein sogenanntes Excel-Plugin zu verwenden, das ist ein ActiveX-Control (das den OPC Client bildet) und dann z.B. direkte Zuweisungen von OPC-Variablen in Zellen erlaubt (=Server|Item). Ein derartiges Excel-Plugin war mal kostenlos auf einer SimaticNET CD mit drauf, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es das heute auf der aktuellen CD noch gibt. Kann man aber auch selber programmieren.

Die Geschwindigkeit hängt hauptsächlich mit der Art und Weise zusammen wie so ein VisualBasic Programm intern arbeitet bzw. wie so ein Plugin implementiert ist. Es macht einen Unterschied ob jeder Wert einer jeden Zelle einzelnd geholt wird oder das "optimiert" in einem Aufruf passiert.


----------

